# Best GSD Breeders in UK?



## ken1313 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi guys, I have been looking for a german shepherd puppy for a while. There are so many breeders out there so having a hard time picking which one! I am looking for a GSD that has characteristics of both work line and show line i.e. looks great but is also very alert, active etc. Being a bit fussy! It would be great to get some advice and guidance from experienced GSD owners! Looking for a top quality pup


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ken1313 said:


> Hi guys, I have been looking for a german shepherd puppy for a while. There are so many breeders out there so having a hard time picking which one! I am looking for a GSD that has characteristics of both work line and show line i.e. looks great but is also very alert, active etc. Being a bit fussy! It would be great to get some advice and guidance from experienced GSD owners! Looking for a top quality pup


Why not go to the British Sieger, or visit your local GSDL, BAGSD clubs, both show and IPO so that you see what you like.

We all have differing tastes (and abilities) so what is perfect for one is not for another.

Start by looking at those kennels who health test all their breeding stock and have

Total hip score in single figures
Elbow score of 0
Tested clear for HC (Hereditary Cataracts) yearly
Sire tested clear for Haemophilia A
Temperament tested one way or another ie KCGCDS, BH, Temperament Test, Regularly shown etc.

The UK is not short of GSDs so you can afford to be extremely fussy, as many of us are.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

In addition to what smokeybear said, I'd only be interested in breeders testing for DM too. Have no experience of GSD's or the disease itself, but I know of people who have lost their dogs to DM and it's heart-breaking to watch the journey of a fit dog reduced to a cripple, but with an active, inquiring mind still


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> In addition to what smokeybear said, I'd only be interested in breeders testing for DM too. Have no experience of GSD's or the disease itself, but I know of people who have lost their dogs to DM and it's heart-breaking to watch the journey of a fit dog reduced to a cripple, but with an active, inquiring mind still


I didn't realise they could test for DM now, this is very good news. I lost my GSD to it last year & you're right, it's the most horrible thing to watch your beloved dog go through it


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I didn't realise they could test for DM now, this is very good news. I lost my GSD to it last year & you're right, it's the most horrible thing to watch your beloved dog go through it


I think the test has been available for a while but it's still very much the minority of breeders who test for it, which is insane really.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I think the test has been available for a while but it's still very much the minority of breeders who test for it, which is insane really.


My girl was unusual, in that she was a rescue who came with papers, on tracing her & her sister's lineage we found that although their sire was hip scored that was the extent of the breeder's health testing. Unfortunately, many people still believe that as long as hip scoring is done that makes a good breeder, but in reality there's so much more to it than that.


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

As I understand it the test for DM is not very reliable yet, which I think is why few breeders use it. I agree it is a horrible disease and I think often owners who say they have lost their GSDs to hip dysplasia have actually lost them to DM.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

ken1313 said:


> Hi guys, I have been looking for a german shepherd puppy for a while. There are so many breeders out there so having a hard time picking which one! I am looking for a GSD that has characteristics of both work line and show line i.e. looks great but is also very alert, active etc. Being a bit fussy! It would be great to get some advice and guidance from experienced GSD owners! Looking for a top quality pup


Be prepared for a lot of research.

If I were looking for a GSD pup at the moment I would want a breeder that does all the major health checks but at the very least hip/elbow scoring (with good results) and haemophilia testing. I would also want to see several generations of good health results in the pedigree and an assurance of no epilepsy.

Equally (if not more) importantly for me, I would want to see proof of excellent, sociable and strong-nerved temperament in both parents and other generations if possible.

I'd expect pups to be registered, vaccinated, wormed and insured.

You are looking at a long-term commitment (12+years) and so want to get it right 

What sort of adult dog are you hoping for - type, coat, purpose, (work, show, pet) and maybe colour would all determine the type of breeder you should be considering.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Moobli said:


> I'd expect pups to be registered, *vaccinated*, wormed and insured.


Probably not vaccinated if the puppies are under 10 weeks. In fact it's better that they haven't had their first jab, as your own vet may make you pay for another full course rather than just giving the second.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Probably not vaccinated if the puppies are under 10 weeks. In fact it's better that they haven't had their first jab, as your own vet may make you pay for another full course rather than just giving the second.


Aye, that is probably true enough Sue.


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

chaka said:


> As I understand it the test for DM is not very reliable yet, which I think is why few breeders use it. I agree it is a horrible disease and I think often owners who say they have lost their GSDs to hip dysplasia have actually lost them to DM.


Yes you are correct
Unfortunately there are believed to be 2 types in the GSD one like ALS which has the SOD1 gene which can be tested for and one like MS which doesnt have the SOD1 gene. So although reliable in some breeds not necessarily with the GSD, plus so many other conditions can mimic DM 
Corgis are the breed with the highest incidence of DM


----------

